# On stage headphones



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Our band is looking to get new headphones to use with their Avioms. What headphones do you guys recommend. I have a few that what earphones. Any recommendations.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We have 4 sets of AKG 172's they work very well with the Aviom system at our church.
I should also add that in ear headphones generally dont work as well for the Bass player or the Drummer as they dont have quite as much dynamic range as full sized ear phones. Even though some do go quite low we have tried them and get negative feedback from the band.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

No isolation, best fidelity: Grado (any model, but preferably the 125 or better).

Good isolation, very good fidelity: M-Audio IE10 buds (now discontinued ;-(.

Best isolation, good fidelity: ExtremeHeadphones EX29 (the latest version only). (Some headphone amps are a bit puny for these if you like to listen too loudly.)

Good isolation, decent fidelity: Sennheiser 280.

Lousy isolation, mediocre fidelity: Sony 7506.


All of these are around $100 save for Grado, which run from around $60 to very expensive.


----------

